# Holiday Betta Art



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Special offer for the upcoming holidays!!!!!! :-D

Price $3
(shipping not included)

Includes:
-Betta
-Background corresponding to the holiday you choose
-Costume/items on betta 

I will do other fish  

Requests always accepted.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

$3 shipping cost.


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you have anywhere where we can see some of your work or maybe examples of what you're offering?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=13522

I have one example of what the sketch will look like. 

I'll be posted more examples


----------

